# Dos palabras: "Pampas Tayacaja"



## Digary

Hola a todos incascrapers. Después de mis vacaciones en Pampas les traje algunas fotos que logré tomar de esta pequeña pero trabajadora ciudad. Lo que más me sorprendió en estas mis vacaciones es, que además de las pistas nuevas que hay y se están haciendo en importantes calles, se está enfatizando el cuidado de las áreas verdes de los dos únicos parques de Pampas (son pocos parques, porque Pampas como ciudad son unas cuantas manzanas). 

Espero les guste la colección que voy a postear a lo largo de estos meses.



Entrada a la plaza de armas pampina









Palacio Municipal de la provincia de Tayacaja (c:1995-2002)









Parroquia San Pedro de Pampas (c:1829, d:1900 rc:1930)









Cuida el árbol!!!









Estos postes me gustan...buen detalle







​


----------



## Inkandrew9

Me gusta su iglesia en la plaza principal, lo que no me gusta son las nuevas construcciones a los costados de esta, rompen con la armonìa que de seguro existiò en la plaza y sus contrucciones alrededor.


----------



## cesium

Digary, donde están las fotos del rio que te pedí?

saludos


----------



## Tyrone

Interesante ... ¿de dónde tienen recursos? ¿del cánon eléctrico?. Pampas debe de ser la ciudad más "rica" de Huancavelica .


----------



## Digary

cesium said:


> Digary, donde están las fotos del rio que te pedí?
> 
> saludos


No lo olvidé. Los estaré posteando al pasar de los comentarios. Don't worry mn. 



Tyrone said:


> Interesante ... ¿de dónde tienen recursos? ¿del cánon eléctrico?. Pampas debe de ser la ciudad más "rica" de Huancavelica .


Claro tenemos el ingreso del canon y sobrecanon (haber si ustedes me explican pues lo saqué de la memoria anual de la provincia) algo del 25 % del ingreso total.

Pues al parecer y revisando varios libros, hace unos cuantos años teníamos más población que la capital de Huancavelica. De hecho nuestros recursos, infraestructura, servicios y cosas como las maquinarias para la agricultura, eran y algunos siguen siendo mejores que las de Huancavelica.

Mis abuelos me contaron que hasta Pampas casi llega a ser capital d Hvca, pero por falta de personas que ayuden...no pasó.

Nosé como será ahora, lo que yo veo es que de cuando era aún pequeño a ahora se avanzó bastante.

Todo sea por el desarrollo de nuestros pueblos.... de provincia...xD.


----------



## Digary

Inkandrew9 said:


> Me gusta su iglesia en la plaza principal, lo que no me gusta son las nuevas construcciones a los costados de esta, rompen con la armonìa que de seguro existiò en la plaza y sus contrucciones alrededor.


Pues ya que se les hace. Yo ya avisé a varias personas en Pampas del porqué este tipo de construcciones no son aptas ni bonitas en ciudades como Pampas. Pero el limeñismo y/o huancainismo se están viniendo con furia!!!hno:hno:hno: 

...Me gustan los voladizos:drool::drool:...me dicen varios:hammer::hammer:

Sería necesario tener un alcalde que se fije en los detalles...no creeeeeen??


----------



## rasogu

Digary said:


> Pues ya que se les hace. Yo ya avisé a varias personas en Pampas del porqué este tipo de construcciones no son aptas ni bonitas en ciudades como Pampas. Pero el limeñismo y/o huancainismo se están viniendo con furia!!!hno:hno:hno:
> 
> ...Me gustan los voladizos:drool::drool:...me dicen varios:hammer::hammer:
> 
> Sería necesario tener un alcalde que se fije en los detalles...no creeeeeen??


Huancainismo jajaja que buena vamos a patentar esa frase... no se me queje tanto de Huancayo que Pampas tiene mas contacto con Huancayo (es como una provincia mas) que con Huancavelica propiamente dicho. La migracion pampina a Huancayo es grande en todo caso que uno no sabe si pampas se esta huancainizando o huancayo se esta pampeando.


----------



## Digary

rasogu said:


> Huancainismo jajaja que buena vamos a patentar esa frase... no se me queje tanto de Huancayo que Pampas tiene mas contacto con Huancayo (es como una provincia mas) que con Huancavelica propiamente dicho. La migracion pampina a Huancayo es grande en todo caso que uno no sabe si pampas se esta huancainizando o huancayo se esta pampeando.


no será pampizando jajaa (como k pampeando, pampear da más para fulbito).....no sabìa que habías escuchado de Pampas, k bien, bienvenido.

Y si, Pampas tiene más contacto con Huancayo que con la capital, hasta una de sus instituciones públicas se encuentra allí. 

Pues si, Lima y Huancayo son los lugares preferidos de nuestros migrantes, casi "por excelencia". 

Aunque a lo que me refiero es que como tanta gente viaja a Huancayo sea por comercio, visita a familiares, etc. Crea una ciudad modelo "moderna" y copia lo que se hace en Hyo a su ciudad. Y eso del todo no está bien. O tu que crees. Es mi opinión.

Pdampas no es una provincia, es la ciudad capital de Tayacaja.


----------



## rasogu

Digary said:


> no será pampizando jajaa (como k pampeando, pampear da más para fulbito).....no sabìa que habías escuchado de Pampas, k bien, bienvenido.
> 
> Y si, Pampas tiene más contacto con Huancayo que con la capital, hasta una de sus instituciones públicas se encuentra allí.
> 
> Pues si, Lima y Huancayo son los lugares preferidos de nuestros migrantes, casi "por exelencia".
> 
> Aunque a lo que me refiero es que como tanta gente viaja a Huancayo sea por comercio, visita a familiares, etc. Crea una ciudad modelo "moderna" y copia lo que se hace en Hyo a su ciudad. Y eso del todo no está bien. O tu que crees. Es mi opinión.
> 
> Pdampas no es una provincia, es la ciudad capital de Tayacaja.



Claro que en huancayo se sabe de Pampas, tengo amigos qeu o son de alla o cerca, o sus papas son de alla. De huancavelica suenan lugares como Lircay, Moya y Pampas, .

Bueno eso de copiar el "modernismo" huancaino no es lo mas aconsejable, nosotros hemos destruido nuestro centro, no hagan lo mismo con el suyo.

Saludos Digary y haber si me invitas a los carnavales que me han contado son buenos por alla


----------



## Digary

rasogu said:


> Claro que en huancayo se sabe de Pampas, tengo amigos qeu o son de alla o cerca, o sus papas son de alla. De huancavelica suenan lugares como Lircay, Moya y Pampas, .
> 
> Bueno eso de copiar el "modernismo" huancaino no es lo mas aconsejable, nosotros hemos destruido nuestro centro, no hagan lo mismo con el suyo.
> 
> Saludos Digary y haber si me invitas a los carnavales que me han contado son buenos por alla


Seeee!!!, ahora están ya en los finales de la popular fiesta del 20 de enero (de las cuales no tengo fotos) y en el inicio de la semana turística de Tayacaja.

Lástima que ya no estoy en Pampas, estoy ahora acá, en Lima, con mis clases de verano.

Otras festividades buenas son la del Santiago, el carnaval del Tipaki tipaki o talvez me estás preguntando de los carnavales tira globos...xD

De Huancayo me gusta el Hotel Turístico, sus iglesias, y algunas edificaciones más que son algo antiguas.


----------



## Digary

La ciudad te dice donde estás









Te darás cuenta de los álamos en la plaza de armas









O un oso posando para la foto con balcones de fondo.









Los dos siguientes casonas quedaron en el olvido

















Aunque algunas quedarán en nuestros corazones









Trayendo gratos recuerdos


----------



## MONINCC

Ese templito está bonito  de que año será?


----------



## eduardo90

Donde queda Pampas?


----------



## Digary

MONINCC said:


> Ese templito está bonito  de que año será?


Es la parroquia San Pedro de Pampas.

Antes de esta iglesia hubo otra, hasta antes de 1829 (cuando se construue la iglesia actual), no tan agraciada como la de ahora. Era esta, en plena guerra contra Chile:










Luego a unos cuantos metros, en la misma plaza, pero en otra manzana, se construyó la iglesia actual el año que antes mencioné.

Hacia 1900 un incendio de grandes proporciones hizo que los fervientes se mudaran a una capilla en el barrio de chalampampa:










Luego de 30 años se reconstruyó la parroquia y el estilo de la iglesia se sigue manteniendo.



eduardo90 said:


> Donde queda Pampas?


Pampas queda en el departamento de Huancavelica, es la capital de la provincia de Tayacaja....talvez escuchaste algo sobre la central hidroenergética Santiago Antúnez de Mayolo (capital hidroenergética del Perú) o talvez sobre el bosque de Amaru (las orquideas más hermosas), sino talvez Tintay Punco (parte de la zona del VRAE)???...todo eso queda en Tayacaja.

Pampas está en un valle un tanto extenso, llena de "pampas" para la agricultura, la ciudad en si está casi al medio de este valle. Este mapa te ayudará:


----------



## Inkandrew9

La iglesia està muy bonita, al igual que los arboles frondosos ... pero, morì con el Oso Yogui ... :crazy:

Salu2 Digary


----------



## El Bajopontino

Yo también me quedo con la iglesia y los árboles de la Plaa de Armas.


----------



## Digary

Gracias Inkadrew y Bajopontino. Y no serán las únicas fotos, como no pude tomar fotos del otro parque que tiene Pampas (este verano), les mostraré otras de este parque, que las tomé hace 1 año. Se vienen también paisajes, Huaylash, la gente, etc. 

Pd:La iglesia es una de las pocas construcciones de antaño que quedan....xS xS


----------



## Germinal

Se nota un pueblo pintoresco, agradable y bastante limpio.
Gracias Digary por las fotos.


----------



## Digary

*Gracias a...*

ti y a todos los foristas por visitar y comentar.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Digary said:


> Gracias Inkadrew y Bajopontino. Y no serán las únicas fotos, como no pude tomar fotos del otro parque que tiene Pampas (este verano), les mostraré otras de este parque, que las tomé hace 1 año. Se vienen también paisajes, Huaylash, la gente, etc.


Ok, entonces muèstranos las fotos.


----------



## Digary

Antarqui said:


> Una pregunta, ¿cerca a la ciudad de Pampas hay restos arqueológicas o derrepente hay lagos o lagunas? si fuera así a ver si publicas algunas fotos.


Claro que hay restos arqueológicos, tenemos (Tayacaja tiene):

-Parte de los caminos del Inca (Atocc), 

-Una antigua e importante hacienda:
San Juan de Pillo ó Bazo Velarde, donde se empezó a hacer los ricos manjar blanco, queso y mantequilla "Bazo Velarde". Hasta tiene su propia capilla. 

Ahora es un hotel, para nuestro departamento algo así como de lujo. Por día se llega a pagar 77 dólares aprox.,claro con todo incluido (menos alcohol).

Acá una página web para que se emocionen, sobre la hacienda: http://www.casahaciendasanjuan.com/

-La primera iglesia construida antes de 1600 por los indios Yungas (haber si hay algun historiador y me diga quienes eran estos indios), que se encuentra en un poblado, a 22km de Pampas, llamado San Juan de Luicho,

-Centro arqueologico de Aya Orcco.


----------



## Antarqui

Qué bueno...esa hacienda está muy bonita, como para pasar unos días lejos del bullicio de Lima y encontrar la tranquilidad rodeado de pura naturaleza.


----------



## Antarqui

No tendrás algunas fotos de las ruinas de Aya Orcco, y del Camino Inca de Atocc.....sería muy interesante poderlas apreciar ya que esto se agregaría a los atractivos naturales de Pampas. Saludossss :wave:


----------



## Miraflorino

*El Paisaje de Pampas*

Digary : disculpa que postee ésta foto,pero es demasiado hermosa como para dejarla pasar...


----------



## Digary

Antarqui said:


> No tendrás algunas fotos de las ruinas de Aya Orcco, y del Camino Inca de Atocc.....sería muy interesante poderlas apreciar ya que esto se agregaría a los atractivos naturales de Pampas. Saludossss :wave:


Fíjate que en lo histórico-turístico, a Pampas, lo veo demasiado atrasado. 

No puedo decir que yo fui, pero te contaré lo que mis amigos me contaron sobre, por ejemplo, los "Caminos de Atocc" que tanto se habla en Pampas.

Para llegar a los "Caminos de Atocc" tienes que tomar un bus o auto luego de 20 min de ruedas tienes que caminar unos cuantos minutos para llegar al cerro, donde se encuentran los caminos. 

Luego por una peligrosa, pero no tan alta pendiente, vas hacia el maravilloso camino histórico. Ya allí, te encontrarás con el bluff de Lenore, tanto esfuerzo para llegar a un descuidado camino inca hno:hno:hno:

Así como este atractivo, la mayoría de nuestros lugares históricos aún no son lo valorados ni cuidados como se debiera.

Espero para mi próxima vuelta por Pampas, traerte las fotos que propones. Talvez así se incentive el turismo....xD.

Saludos



Miraflorino said:


> Digary : disculpa que postee ésta foto,pero es demasiado hermosa como para dejarla pasar...


Gracias Miraflorino por postear esa foto, como dato (de arriba a abajo) la carretera que se ve allí es la salida o entrada de Pampas, luego le siguen pastizales de alfalfa con sus consumidoras y en la parte inferior una pequeña, pero eficiente laguna. La foto la tomé con el cell de mi viejito.

Saludos.

Ahhh....y disculpen si no posteo más fotos. Pasa que hace una semana un virus informático llamado ZeuS, atacó a más de 75000 computadoras en todo el mundo y desafortunadamente se la cobró también con mi Laptop hno:. Postearé más fotos cuando mi lap esté limpia de ese virus y pueda ver de nuevo mis archivos.


----------



## Antarqui

Ojalá alguna autoridad con visión de futuro ponga en valor estos restos arqueológicos y los ponga a disposición del turismo....sería maravilloso porque así Pampas aumentaría su oferta turística.


----------



## Digary

*Bueno,*

...acá tengo algunas fotos que estaba guardando para casi el final, fotos algo así como "Pampas a calzón quitado". Son 7 de muchas otras...espero les guste.

Pd:Como ya los tenía en imageshack, los posteo ahora, claro las fotos de mi pc las postearé cuando se recuperen.



Ese día se inauguró la nueva pista del cercado pampino, 









los músicos esperaban tocar algún Huaylash









Mientras los danzantes hablaban de que harían luego.









El momento del baile empezó,
aunque con algunos inconvenientes.









No es pampino,










es huancaino









de todas formas... es Huaylash peruano.









Bonus:


----------



## Digary

Canelita said:


> ¡Qué lindo este lugar! Adoro los paisajes así...todo muy bucólico, inspira a la contemplación, excelente para desestresarse.
> 
> Y del tan comentado tobogán, me gusta, es original, aunque sí que debe doler cuando terminas la bajadita. hno: Mejor paso. :lol:
> 
> Rasogu, yo también quiero ir a Pampas... :lol:
> 
> ¡Saludos y gracias por las fotos, Digary!


Hola Canelita...usted es del thread sobre Los Ángeles no?.

Si pues, Pampas inspira mucho, creo por eso me gusta tomar fotos a montón. 

Bueno, si se siguen sumando gente que quiera ir a Pampas, creo que la reuna de los incascrapers será en Pampas las siguientes vacaciones.:cheers:

Te cuento que tu nickname me recordó mucho, cuando hace muchos años, alguien me dijo que la corteza vieja del eucalypto era canela y que si lo vendiera podría ganar mucho dinero...que crees que hice...xD 

Saludos Canelita.


----------



## Antarqui

Buscando en el youtube entontré este video donde pasan fotos de la ciudad de Pampas del año 1992, y donde tocan un bellísimo huayno pampino que me gustaría saber cómo se llama, ojalá tú lo sepas amigo Digary o en todo caso averiguar su nombre, porque en realidad está hermoso, recomiendo que vean este video y escuchen este huayno. Otra pregunta amigo, quisiera saber por qué a los pampinos les llaman cuchimichis. Saludossss :wave:


----------



## Lavoe81

^^

Antarqui, esa canción se llama "Paisaje en huayno" y la grabó el conjunto chileno Illapu. No sé si es un huayno pampino, me parece que no, a ver si Digary nos despeja la duda


----------



## Antarqui

Lavoe81 said:


> ^^
> 
> Antarqui, esa canción se llama "Paisaje en huayno" y la grabó el conjunto chileno Illapu. No sé si es un huayno pampino, me parece que no, a ver si Digary nos despeja la duda


Gracias amigo Lavoe81, ahora ya sé cuál es su nombre, sólo falta saber si es pampino, aunque me parece que tiene algo de huaylas, habrá que esperar lo que dice Digary, Saludosss :wave:


----------



## Digary

Antarqui said:


> Buscando en el youtube entontré este video donde pasan fotos de la ciudad de Pampas del año 1992, y donde tocan un bellísimo huayno pampino que me gustaría saber cómo se llama, ojalá tú lo sepas amigo Digary o en todo caso averiguar su nombre, porque en realidad está hermoso, recomiendo que vean este video y escuchen este huayno. Otra pregunta amigo, quisiera saber por qué a los pampinos les llaman cuchimichis. Saludossss :wave:





Lavoe81 said:


> ^^
> 
> Antarqui, esa canción se llama "Paisaje en huayno" y la grabó el conjunto chileno Illapu. No sé si es un huayno pampino, me parece que no, a ver si Digary nos despeja la duda





Antarqui said:


> Gracias amigo Lavoe81, ahora ya sé cuál es su nombre, sólo falta saber si es pampino, aunque me parece que tiene algo de huaylas, habrá que esperar lo que dice Digary, Saludosss :wave:


Sorry por la espera...xS, estos dias estuve de vacaciones en Pampas e investigue preguntándole nada más que al hijo, Alexis Suárez, del creador del video, Manuel Suárez o más conocido como Saposaqta. Bueno, me dijo que el video era una hermosa muestra del vallecito de Pampas con un, hermoso también, huayno chileno. Eso sí, no se si la canción es de inspiración pampina.

Eso de cuchimichi o saposaqta son apodos que se nos dan por que en un buen tiempo, los pampinos (no digo nosotros porque fue hace muchos años) exportaban jamón a Ica...no cualquier jamón...un jamón especial de chanchos especiales (así me contó mi bisabuela)...es desde ese entonces que nos llaman Cuchimichis, Cuchi de chancho y michi...nosé. 

Igual con Saposaqta porque existían y aún existen en nuestras tierras sapos a montón...bonitos u horribles sapos que son la salvación de nuestras sembríos y cosechas (espero que los insecticidas ya no se usen...porque estos sapitos desaparecerían como hace unos años).

-----

Tantos días ausentes...serían por algo, así que luego de presentar las fotos de los paisajes pampinos...les mostraré las fotos más calientitas que acabo de tomar las 2 semanas pasadas.

Ahhhh...y fotos sorpresas para Miraflorino...o Dodi...un pedido especial que espero les guste a todos.

Saludos y en esta semana u la otra estaré posteándolas.


----------



## Antarqui

Gracias Digary por la información.....y seguimos esperamos por más fotos saludossssssss kay:


----------



## Digary

Que tal esta imagen, es la parte moderna de Pampas....jajajaja, un pequeño edificio de 2 pisos ubicado a una esquina de la plaza central:

​


----------



## Digary

*Eucalyptos*

*Ven a mi ciudad de Ecualyptos.*









_*Donde hay: Ecualyptos nuevos,*_










Ecualyptos viejos,










Ecualyptos altos,










Ecualyptos delgados,










Ecualyptos de navidad,










Ecualyptos de todo tipo encontrarás,










Ven a mi ciudad de Ecualyptos.


----------



## Antarqui

Pero qué hermoso paisaje hay en Pampas, y qué aire tan puro se respirará perfumado a eucalipto..........habrá que darse una vueltita por allá para des estresarse un poco de Lima, saludosss :wave:


----------



## Digary

Necesitamos comentarios....xS


----------



## darioperu

Digari te felicito por las tomas, realmente estoy impresionado, fácil hay varias postales de pampas.




SALUDOS.


----------



## Digary

Gracias Antarqui y Dario por los comentarios.


----------



## Digary

--------->Me da pena hacer cambio de páginahno:hno:... talvez el thread está funcionando mal. Subiré más fotos.

Por mientras esta panorámica que lo adecué para el banner:


----------



## Wild_Swan

Excelentes paisajes y a ello hay que agregarle la calidad de las fotos; información breve, pero precisa; me agradan esos momentos nostálgicos y líricos que se presentan en este tema. 

Mis felicitaciones al creador de este tema.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Ese tipo de clima debe ser bien agradable....*

Amanecer con frío,luego vá calentando hasta la media tarde en que poco a poco vuelve el friecito... por otro lado,me encanta lo pacifica,lo ordenada y lo extraordinariamente limpia que se vé Pampas....efectivamente es un remanso de paz !!!...


----------



## Antarqui

Pienso que el Palacio Municipal debió haber conservado su fachada tradicional para no crear esa disonancia en la fisonomía de la plaza principal de Pampas, saludossss :wave:


----------



## Digary

^^ I don't think so:




















Se vienen unas buenas.​


----------



## Digary

Hilando y pastando las vacas










Tallo viejo y tallo nuevo










Claro que hay paz Dodi....xD​


----------



## Digary

360°









Caminito al cerro









Tejas y tejas









Pampas multicolor









Bonus:








​


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Qué bien cuidadas tenen las tejas de sus tejados. Muy bonito el caminito al cerro, se le ve placentero. Gracias por las tomas.


----------



## Antarqui

Bucólico paisaje, tan lleno de colorido, evocando la belleza del mismo jardín del Edén............se ve que soy un fanático de los paisajes jajaja saludosss :wave:


----------



## Miraflorino

*Qué preciosa foto la del Caminito al Cerro !!!*

Digary,dime.. hay animales peligrosos en los alrededores de Pampas ???.. me refiero a serpientes ó arañas venenosas... disculpa si mi pregunta es quizás algo absurda,pero me dá curiosidad al respecto...


----------



## Digary

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Qué bien cuidadas tenen las tejas de sus tejados. Muy bonito el caminito al cerro, se le ve placentero. Gracias por las tomas.


Esas tejas tiene para mucho tiempo, son casi como ladrillos (se hicieron de la misma forma). El caminito al cerro rules.



Antarqui said:


> Bucólico paisaje, tan lleno de colorido, evocando la belleza del mismo jardín del Edén............se ve que soy un fanático de los paisajes jajaja saludosss :wave:


Fanático de Pampas....xD



Miraflorino said:


> Digary,dime.. hay animales peligrosos en los alrededores de Pampas ???.. me refiero a serpientes ó arañas venenosas... disculpa si mi pregunta es quizás algo absurda,pero me dá curiosidad al respecto...


jajaja...creo que como en todo cerro, acá también hay serpientes, arañas y alacranes, aunque no es común que estos hagan daño a las personas. Lo que si te puede fastidiar es que cuando te sientes a descansar en alguna roca o en la misma pampa...unas pequeñas (1cm aprox.) hormigas se suban a tu cuerpo...xD, pero no pasa nada. 

Yo recuerdo haber casado algunos alacranes para mi clase de biología son de 6 o 5 cm de largo.

Pd:El caminito al cerro rules.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Esta foto está muuuy bonita:


----------



## Miraflorino

*Es recontra preciosa esa foto !!!!*

Debería exponerse en la Galería de SKYSCRAPERCITY !!!!


Inkandrew9 said:


> Esta foto está muuuy bonita:


----------



## Digary

Miraflorino said:


> Debería exponerse en la Galería de SKYSCRAPERCITY !!!!


Existe dicha galería???...or just joking. xD


----------



## Digary

*Pampas en Blanco y Negro*



Lo de siempre mamita









Síganme los buenos...

jajaja....sorry

La luz sigue mi camino









Ardua subida







​


----------



## Digary

Un tiempo para la reflexión









En la Villa Alema









Estan muy altos... yo no subo


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

¿Villa Alema? Se comieron el nia :nuts:... Por cierto, qué buena la de la estatua, si es que es una estatua, porque parece una persona de verdad.


----------



## Digary

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> ¿Villa Alema? Se comieron el nia :nuts:... Por cierto, qué buena la de la estatua, si es que es una estatua, porque parece una persona de verdad.


jajajaja....bueno te comprendo, era lo que pensaba también, pero en realidad el nombre es por ALEjandro MAría, dos esposos que hicieron esta linda casa.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Me gusta sobre todo el paisaje.


----------



## Digary

*La ciudad*

Un poco de la ciudad:

Desde el mirador









Wamanis detras de mi iglesia









Mi cerro San Cristobal









La torre de la catedral









La universidad de Huancavelica...en Pampas









Postura firme aunque esté viejo









Plus:







​


----------



## El Bajopontino

Que templo es el de la última foto?


----------



## Digary

Plaza de Armas










Pequeña panorámica del lado este de Pampas
(Se logra ver la Facultad de Sistemas y Electrónica del UNH)










Bonus








​


----------



## Chanchamayo

Digary said:


> Gracias Capullana, espero verte seguido.
> 
> 
> 
> Si, el parque ecológico tiene aproximadamente 10 años. Y ahora está pffff.... con todo los árboles frondosos, grandes, muy bien cuidada. Tienes que visitar de nuevo Pampas, está un tanto más cambiada. Saludos.


Te invito a que visites mi thread de Chanchamayo también, coloqué muchas fotos, pensé que por ser desconocida muchos la visitarían pero nadie le ah dado interés. 
Solo algunos. Yo hice un thread parece hacerla conocida, no para dejarla de adorno. :lol::lol:


----------



## Digary

Chanchamayo said:


> Te invito a que visites mi thread de Chanchamayo también, coloqué muchas fotos, pensé que por ser desconocida muchos la visitarían pero nadie le ah dado interés.
> Solo algunos. Yo hice un thread parece hacerla conocida, no para dejarla de adorno. :lol::lol:


(Y)

Chanchamayo no es una ciudad tan desconocida tampoco. Se nota que en naturaleza y turismo tiene demasiado potencial. Aunque la noto un tanto desordenada en lo urbano. Espero que se le den más énfasis en ordenar y embellezer la ciudad. Saludos


----------



## Digary

Acá un blog con la mayoría de imágenes de la ciudad:

http://fotosporgarysanchez.blogspot.com/

espero lo disfruten!!!


----------



## Digary

"Would you marry me?"










"En la sierra nublada"










"Casa pampina"


----------



## Digary

Una panorámica de la ciudad


----------



## Inkandrew9

Esa casa ve ve tan bien ... me gusta.


----------



## Digary

Inkandrew9 said:


> Esa casa ve ve tan bien ... me gusta.


(Y:banana


----------



## Fabo_2020

Muy buen tema Digary muy bonitas las fotos también decirte que Pampas es su terruño de mi esposita este año tengo que ir a Pampas como sea se ve que ha tenido un mejoramiento notable la veo distinta a lo que vi cuando estaba por allá. 
Saludos


----------



## Digary

Fabo_2020 said:


> Muy buen tema Digary muy bonitas las fotos también decirte que Pampas es su terruño de mi esposita este año tengo que ir a Pampas como sea se ve que ha tenido un mejoramiento notable la veo distinta a lo que vi cuando estaba por allá.
> Saludos


Gracias Fabo, Pampas te está esperando y más aún a su esposa, que tantos años seguro vivió en Pampas. Saludos


----------



## Digary

*Una casa antigua en el centro de la ciudad:*


----------



## alavueltadelbolo

Digary said:


> Confirmado...jajaja, claro Huancavelica no nos quizo dejar...tenemos muchas importantes minas, centrales hidroelectricas, etc,etc (canon a lot) que nuestros hermanos no quisieran dejar....entonces esta bien que estemos acá en Huancavelica, ...como k nosotros nos mantenemos aun como segunda ciudad.
> 
> Ahhh y mi viejita acaba de llegar de Pampas y me dijo que en Pampas estàn haciendo un coliseo de gallos o algo asi, donde los pobres gallitos se pelean a muerte....que tal cabeza de nuestro alcalde. Uds que piensan.
> 
> Saludos


no creo que sea lo adecuado ni quq se cree el nuevo departamento y mucho menos de que tayacaja forme parte de esta, el canon de la hidroelectrica se repartiria entre muchas màs poblacion apaarte que hyo sacaria una tajada bastante provechosa, hay que tener en cuenta que lopco que recibimos se utiliza no solo enla provincia de hvca que es con la que hay una supuesta rivalidad sino en las demas provincias donde estan la gente màs pobre hyo tiene recursos de sobra que debera saber utilizarlos.Lo que se debe exigir es mejorar las vias de comunicacion del departamento abriendo el comercio y la cultura entre los pueblos y tambien fortalecer aun mas la relacion pampas hyo ya que si pampas crece hvca lo hara. lastima por lo de los ultimos problemas ocurridos, siempre se ha tratado de fortalecer nuestras relaciones pero nuestros dirigentes siempre acaban por estropearlo todo.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Buenas tomas.


----------



## Digary

"NOCHE PAMPINA - CARLOS ZÚÑIGA SEGURA":






Pampas 2013  Espero les guste, después de muchos años


----------



## Digary

Pampas Tayacaja desde el espacio:


----------



## nerito naramá

Hola Digary que bonita tu ciudad y su entorno. yo soy de Huancavelica y conoci tu ciudad cuando era niño, pero la verdad no me acuerdo mucho, solo me acuerdo de tener la sensacion de estar en una ciudad muy grande, debe ser porque el valle es mas ancho ya que en huancavelica los cerros estan muy pegaditos a la ciudad, veo que le tienes mucho cariño a tu ciudad natal yo tambien recuerdo con mucho cariño a la mía lastima que no pueda ir a tomarle fotos pues como buen provinciano tuve que venir a lima a estudiar pero ya volvere algun día.

Pd: Viendo a pampas me da una idea de como seria huancavelica hace algun tiempo,con sus casas con techos de teja, pintadas y teniendo armonia entre si y con el paisaje, antes de que la invadan las construcciones a medio terminar sin tarrajear y que se ven muy mal, parece que en nuestro pais no hay un interes por tener una casa bonita, no se puede culpar a la gente por su deseo de progresar pero las autoridades deberian orientarlas y aun persuadirlas de la importancia del urbanismo para una ciudad más una si se trata de ciudades con potencial turistico como las nuestras, aun cuando se trate de construciones de cemento nuevas estas pueden tener un mejor diseño si los municipios darian una mano a los vecinos para sugerirles modelos de casas.
Bueno de nuevo mis felicitaciones y espero volver algun dia a pampas de ahi me parece que es un novelista llamado Zein Zorrilla y el famoso pintor Daniel Hernadez.


----------



## nerito naramá

Hola Digary encontre este video de Pampas del programa en ruta de panamericana tal vez lo hayas visto en el minuto 13: 30 sale una casa hacienda llamada san Juan ques colonial y se ve muy bien, seguro la conoces no tendras fotos de ella.


----------

